
Report: Beats Music will become a default iOS app in 2015 - superchink
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/11/report-beats-music-will-become-a-default-ios-app-in-2015/
======
softdev12
First Apple pushes U2 and Bono on everyone. And now they are pushing Beats on
everyone?

